# Koi fast eingefroren



## Koikarin (25. Dez. 2009)

Hallo und HILFE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Mein Teich ist an der tiefsten Stelle 1.20 meinen Koi habe ich vor 2 Jahren eingesetzt und er hat sich prima entwickelt.
Letztes Jahr gefrohr mien Teich trotz Eisfreihalter komplett zu ich hatte schon panische Angst aber alle Fische und der Koi haben es ohne Schaden überlebt.
Diese Jahr dachte ich kann ich den Eisfreihalter weglassen.Mein Teich frohr langsam zu und die Fische begaben sich nach unten.
Alles prima dachte ich,heute nun der Schock!!!!!!!!
Wir hatten (Franken) nicht wirklich tiefe Temperaturen nur eine Nacht ca 15 Grad.
5 Tage lag Schnee auf dem Eis . Vor 3 Tagen begann es nun zu regnen und zu tauen.
Heute erblickte ich meinen Koi in der Flachwasserzone,er lag regungslos unter einer ca. 7-8 cm dicken Eisschicht und neben ihm eine (__ Nase)
Oh Gott ich rief meinen Mann zur Hilfe und sagte unser Airbus (Koi) ist tot,er lag auf der Seite.
Wir betrachteten ihn ein wenig und sahen das er noch lebt........???
Was tun???
Lassen wir ihn hier liegen friert er ins Eis ein..tiefere Nachttemperaturen sind vorhergesagt.
Mein Mann grub die Kiesel weg dann konnte man unter das Eis greifen , wir brachen ein Stück Eis heraus .
Die Nase war tot und ich wollte auf gar keinen Fall meinen Koi hier und jetzt sterben lassen.
Ich holte eine große Wanne füllte sie mit Eiswasser aus dem Teich holte den Koi vorsichtig heraus und jetzt steht er im Keller mit Sauerstoffversorgung.
Er macht aber keinen guten Eindruck.
Kann ich nochwas für ihn tun?
War das die richtige Entscheidung?
Wer kann mir helfen?
Habe jetzt den Springbrunnen an einer flachen Stelle wieder eingesetzt und eingeschaltet um zu verhindern das der Teich wieder komplett zufriert.


----------



## Inken (25. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Koi fast eingefroren*

Hallo Karin!

Was für ein trauriger Anlass, der dich zu uns ins Forum führt. 
Trotzdem :willkommen hier bei uns!

Ich hätte wohl aus dem Bauch heraus auch so gehandelt wie du. Den armen Kerl in einer Wanne im Keller wieder auf Temperatur zu bringen ist wohl die einzige Chance, die er noch hat. Frostschäden oder sein Ableben liegen aber wohl immer noch im Bereich des Möglichen.

Aber sag, hast du dich verschrieben oder hast du wirklich nur 1500 l Teichvolumen bei dem Fischbesatz? Wie groß ist denn die tiefste Stelle, zu der sich die Tiere bei Kälte zurückziehen können? Haben alle genug Platz dort unten? Kurzum: ich vermute, dein Teich ist für den Besatz einfach zu klein. 

Ich drücke euch heftigst die Daumen, dass "Airbus" (cooler Name! ) es schafft und ihr nicht noch mehr Kälteopfer finden werdet!
Wollt ihr nicht vielleicht die Wintermonate nutzen, um eine Teichvergrößerung zu planen?  Es gibt hier viele "Alte Hasen", die euch bestimmt gerne mit Tipps und Hilfe zur Seite stehen würden. Eure Flossenfreunde wären auch begeistert!

Okay, ich gebe zu, eine Hilfe bin ich jetzt nicht gewesen.. Aber es schaut bestimmt noch jemand rein, der echte Tipps geben kann!  

Trotz allem frohe Weihnachten
und ...


----------



## herbi (25. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Koi fast eingefroren*

Servus  Karin,...



> War das die richtige Entscheidung?



Das stellt sich erst im Frühjahr raus,....
Wenn der Koi im Keller überlebt hat,... 

Setz ihn in einen großen Behälter,...ich verwende da immer 500ltr. Tonnen,...."taue" ihn langsam auf,...1-2°C pro Tag,....! Wichtig ist eine langsame Gewöhnung an die Kellertemp,....! 

Luftsprudler rein,..."Wichtig",...


Mach mal ein Foto,....von dem Kerl,....

Welche Temperatur hat das Teichwasser,...


----------



## herbi (25. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Koi fast eingefroren*

Sorry Karin,...

ganz vergessen,....




*DU SCHAFFST DAS * 


Es werden bestimmt noch weitere Tipp kommen,...


----------



## Koikarin (25. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Koi fast eingefroren*

Hallo Inken
das mir hier HEUTE noch jemand antwortet hätt ich nicht gedacht.
Danke fürs Willkommen heißen.
Also mein Teich hatt ca. 2500-3000 Liter,sorry (Fehlerteufel).
Vergrößert hab ich ihn nun schon drei mal.Lustige Geschichte:Alles begann eigentlich mit einer Zinkwanne mit Springbrunnen um mehr Leben in den Garten zu bringen.Einige Zeit später kaufte ich mir 2 mini Goldfische um ein bisschen Leben in die Wanne zu bringen.Das lustige daran war, das am selben Tag mein Mann die gleiche Idee hatte und mit 2 mini Schleierschwänzen nach Hause kam.Ich musste jedoch schnell feststellen dass so eine Zinkwanne sich im Sommer ganz schön aufheizt........so begann es.Was mir völlig fremd war;.... das Goldfische sich so rasend vermehren,grins.
Airbus hat seinen Namen daher, als er noch klein hatte er eine Zeichnung am Kopf , die wie  Flugzeugfenster aussahen.???!! Nicht Wundern...aber für mich sah es so aus.
Also heute Nacht bleibt er mal in dieser kleinen Wanne,habe gerade nach Ihm gesehen.Er steht jetzt zumindest wieder aufrecht im Wasser direkt neben dem Luftsprudler.Wenn er morgen noch lebt,schnief...Darf er in eine größere Wanne umziehen.
Aber was war der Grund für sein dummes Verhalten?
Melde mich wieder.Schöne Feiertage noch.
Gruß
Karin


----------



## Koikarin (25. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Koi fast eingefroren*

Hallo Herbi
1-2 Grad pro Tag...?? wie soll das gehen?Er steht im unbeheizten  Waschkeller  wie schnell sich das Wasser da erwärmt?
Luft hat er gleich bekommen.Waren alles Entscheidungen aus dem Bauch,hoffe das er es schafft.
Aber wieso hat er das getan? Selbstmordabsichten zur Weihnachtszeit keine schöne Sache!
Er steht jetzt wieder im Wasser direkt neben dem Sprudler.
Melde mich wieder und DANKESCHÖN!
Gruß
Karin


----------



## Koikarin (25. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Koi fast eingefroren*

Temperatur?????
Keine Ahnung! Kalt ! Klirrrend kalt.Mir wären bei der Rettung fast die Finger erfroren.
Temperatur und Bilder folgen.


----------



## Koikarin (25. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Koi fast eingefroren*

Ach ja tiefste Stelle ca 120-130 cm.


----------



## toschbaer (25. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Koi fast eingefroren*

Hallo Karin,
wenn Du Zeit hast.   

75% Wasserwechsel mit Leitungswasser!

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## toschbaer (25. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Koi fast eingefroren*

 und das jeden Tag


----------



## rainthanner (25. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Koi fast eingefroren*

...und achte bitte darauf, dass der Fisch nicht aus dem Behälter springen kann, wenn er wieder fitter wird. 
Gruß Rainer


----------



## Koikarin (26. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Koi fast eingefroren*



rainthanner schrieb:


> ...und achte bitte darauf, dass der Fisch nicht aus dem Behälter springen kann, wenn er wieder fitter wird.
> Gruß Rainer


75 % Wasserwechsel Tägl.?????OK,werd ich tun.
 und was mach ich mit meinem Teich? Sind noch viele Fische drin.Ein Todesfall und ein Selbstmörder reichen mir eigentlich.


----------



## rainthanner (26. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Koi fast eingefroren*



Koikarin schrieb:


> 75 % Wasserwechsel Tägl.?????OK,werd ich tun.
> und was mach ich mit meinem Teich? Sind noch viele Fische drin.Ein Todesfall und ein Selbstmörder reichen mir eigentlich.


 
Einen Belüfter in etwa 15-20cm unter der Wasseroberfläche anbringen, damit diese nicht komplett zufriert. Die Tiere ersticken sonst.  


Gruß Rainer


----------



## toco (26. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Koi fast eingefroren*



Koikarin schrieb:


> (...)
> Aber wieso hat er das getan? Selbstmordabsichten zur Weihnachtszeit keine schöne Sache!
> (...)



Hallo Karin,

ich bin zwar kein Koi-Experte, aber Fische zieht es eigentlich immer in Richtung Wasseroberfläche, wenn es ihnen nicht so gut geht. Sie vermuten dort instinktiv mehr Sauerstoff, bei eisfreier Oberfläche schnappen sie sogar direkt nach Luft. Wenn sie bereits geschwächt sind, schwimmen Fische ins Flachwasser, vermutlich, um nicht im tiefen Wasser abzusinken. Es könnte also sein, dass der Koi und die __ Nase vorher schon geschwächt waren. Für eine Überwinterung unter Eis muss ein Fisch fit sein.

Ich kann dir jetzt nur wünschen, dass Dein Koi keinen direkten Kontakt mit dem Eis bekommen hat, denn dann wirst du ihn nicht retten können.

Viel Erfolg bei der Rettungsaktion!


----------



## buddler (26. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Koi fast eingefroren*

hallo zusammen!
da hast du ja noch mal glück gehabt mit deinem koi.
mir ist dies vor jahren auch mal in einem kleineren teich passiert.
14 tage nach der rettungsaktion ist er mir dann doch noch eigegangen.
gestern mußte ich auch einen unterm eis hervorholen.leider.300 euro für die tonne.
scheint aber schon vor dem großen frost schon nicht mehr so fit gewesen zu sein.die sonst leuchtend roten anteile waren da schon etwas blasser.der frost hat ihm wohl den rest gegeben.
hoffentlich war es ein einzelfall:beten:beten:beten:beten:beten:beten
ich hab in diesem jahr leider auch den zeitpunkt zum filter ausstellen verpaßt.die letzten tage bei -15° C waren ein nervenspiel.jetzt werde ich ihn aber durchlaufen lassen.das wäre für mich primere.sonst hab ich ihn auch aus gemacht.wer weiß?vielleicht wirds jetzt immer so gemacht.
ich drück dir jedenfalls mit deinem koi ganz doll die daumen.der wirds schon packen.
bis dann mal
gruß Jörg


----------



## GG aus GL (26. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Koi fast eingefroren*

Hallo Buddler,

ob Filter aus oder an im Winter - da streiten sich die Gelehrten!!

Ich war auf einem Koi Überwinterungsseminar und da war der Rat:
Filter bleibt an - aber nicht von unten in den Filter pumpen!
Deshalb habe ich eine kleine 8.000 Liter Pume auf der 2 Teichstufe = ca. 60 cm installiert und pumpe das Wasser in den Filter.
Vorteil...da friert nicht zu ...auch bei minus 15° !
Weiter habe ich einen Luftsprudler an der tiefsten Stelle = ca. 145cm installiert.

Und bis vor der großen Kälte waren alle Fische putzmunter und kamen regelmäßig zur leichten Fütterung.
Aber jetzt ist keiner mehr zu sehen... ich vermute die haben sich irgendwo versteckt?
Obwohl wir bis zum Boden schauen können sehen wir keinen einzigen Fisch

Aber ich denke positiv und glaube wenn das Wetter wäremer wird, dann kommen die lieben Fischlein wieder raus.

Frohe Weihnachten
GG


----------



## Koikarin (26. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Koi fast eingefroren*

Hallo all Ihr Lieben

Also meinem Airbus geht es scheinbar wieder bestens.
Frech wie eh und jeh.
Naja mal abwarten.
Aber Danke für die Guten Ratschläge! Haben wohl geholfen!
Halte euch weiter auf dem laufenden.
Bis bald!
Gruß
Karin
Bilder folgen!


----------



## herbi (26. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Koi fast eingefroren*

Hallo Karin,...

wir freuen uns für dich und deinem Koi,...

Bitte achte aber auf die anderen im Teich auch, ok...

Auf deine Berichterstattung freuen wir uns,...


----------



## buddler (27. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Koi fast eingefroren*

hallo GG!
ich pumpe das wasser aus ca.1 meter tiefe von unten nach oben durch die filter anlage.das heißt,das pumprohr endet am bodem der ersten tonne und steigt dann langsam bis zum überlauf auf.
wenn ich dich recht verstanden habe,pumpst du das wasser in der art eines rieselfilters durch die anlage.
noch mal so ein nervenspiel mache ich im nächsten winter nicht mehr mit.da wird entweder einfrostsicheres pumpenhaus dazu gebaut,oder nur noch über einen reservefilter gefiltert.der hauptfilter wird dann aus gestellt.
schönen sonntag noch.
gruß Jörg


----------



## GG aus GL (27. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Koi fast eingefroren*

Hallo Buddler,

ich habe einen Oase Biotec 12 der wird durchlaufen.
Für den Sommer habe ich eine 12.000 Eco an der tiefsten Stelle im Teich "versteckt" und für zusätzlich Strömung ist eine Eco 8.000 im Teich.
Diese 8.000 habe ich jetzt im Winter an dem Biotec angeschlossen...wenn die Temperatur wieder >10° geht, dann tausche ich die Pumpen und die 8.000 macht wieder nur Strömung...
Das klappt gut 

LG
GG


----------



## ebo (27. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Koi fast eingefroren*

Hallo.

Die tiefste Stelle alleine ist nicht entscheidend.

Wenn die tiefste Stelle so klein ist das da nur ein Fisch stehen kann wo sollen dann die anderen hin? 
Eben nicht an der tiefsten Stelle sondern weiter oben. Ev. stören die sich da unten auch ständig wegen dem Platzmangel und kommen gar nicht zur Ruhe.

Wenn die Fische unter einer geschlossenen Eisdecke gestört werden kommen sie hoch weil sie von Natur aus neugierig sind. 
Und wenn sie sich dann auch noch zwischen Kies und Eis einklemmen ist es ganz vorbei.

Warum sie sich gestört fühlen könnt nur ihr beantworten. Zb. spielende Kinder in Teichnähe usw.

Goldfische in einem so kleinen Teich kann ich ja noch verstehen. Aber ein Koi hat da nix zu suchen. Der wird einfach zu groß und braucht seinen Platz.
Da nutzt auch hinterher eine Tonne im Keller nix. Das verlängert nur die Qualen. 

Naja.
3x den Teich vergrößert. Wenn du deinem Koi was gutes tun willst vergrößer den Teich zum 4. Mal auf 10.000 Liter bei gleichem Fischbesatz wie jetzt. Und dann die tiefste Stelle 150cm auf einer Fläche von 1x1m.

lg
ebo


----------



## Digicat (27. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Koi fast eingefroren*

Servus



			
				ebo schrieb:
			
		

> Und dann die tiefste Stelle 150cm auf einer Fläche von 1x1m.


Wenn es von der Fläche her mehr wird ... macht das garnichts  ganz im Gegenteil ...
so groß wie es nur geht ... 

Und ...

Bodenabläße (BA`s) nicht vergessen ... am besten den Filter in Schwerkraft ausführen ...

Wennst schon umbaust ......


----------



## Koikarin (27. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Koi fast eingefroren*

Hallo zusammen
möchte euch kurz auf dem laufenden halten.
Airbus( ca 25cm) macht sich.
Habe leider keinen Behälter der 5oo Liter Wasser fast, also  befindet er sich jetzt in einer schwarzen Mörtelkufte mit ca . 6o Liter Wasser.Wird ihm das reichen?
Soll ich morgen etwas größeres besorgen?
Auch kann ich mir vorstellen das ich die Filterpumpe zuschalten sollte,da er das Wasser wieder ganz schön verunreinigt....??? Oder reicht tägl. Teilwasserwechsel???
Kann mir da noch jemand mit Tips zur Seite stehen?
Bis dahin.
Liebe Grüße
Karin


----------



## Digicat (27. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Koi fast eingefroren*

Servus Karin

Herzlich Willkommen

Die 60 Liter sind gar ein bisserl wenig .... besorge Dir so ein Faltbecken/Quarantänebecken ... 

Filter schadet bestimmt nicht, genauso wie Wasserwechsel .... nur auf die Wassertemp. achten sollte nie mehr als +/- 2°C ausmachen.

Aber wie gesagt so ein Becken wäre Toll ... kannst auch später bei Verletzungen/Krankheiten gut gebrauchen.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (27. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Koi fast eingefroren*

Hallo,
größeren Behälter besorgen, Luftsprudler rein, evtl. ein Aquariumfilter dranhängen, ganz wenig Futter und ganz Wichtig: Regelmäßige Wasserwechsel.


Ps.und Edit. Da war doch der Helmut einen Tick schneller


----------



## ebo (27. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Koi fast eingefroren*

Hallo.

Die Tips einfach mal alle durchlesen wäre mein Tip. Da steht alles wichtige drin.

@Digicat
Das war nur ein Vorschlag für das Minimum. Ich gebe dir natürlich recht je größer je besser.

lg
ebo


----------



## Digicat (27. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Koi fast eingefroren*

@ Ebo: war auch keine Kritik ... sondern nur eine Ergänzung :smoki


----------



## ebo (28. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Koi fast eingefroren*

Hallo.

Das hatte ich auch nicht so aufgefasst. Wollte mich deiner Meinung anschließen bzw ausdrücken das wir der gleichen sind 

lg
ebo


----------



## Koikarin (29. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Koi fast eingefroren*

Hallo ihr Lieben,
Airbus hat´s geschafft.Darf jetzt im Keller den Rest des Winter´s in einem 300Ltr. Becken mit Aquarium Filter überwintern.Gefüttert hab ich ihn noch nicht,ist mir noch zu gefährlich.Wart lieber noch 1-2 Tage.
Danke an alle für die guten Ratschläge.
Hab meinen Eintrag mit der Wassermenge meines Teiches berichtigt.Jetzt stimmst.
Ich glaube jetzt darf auch ein Koi dabei sein.
[COLOR="Navy"]Wünsche euch allen einen guten Rutsch!![/COLOR]
Liebe >Grüße
Karin


----------



## Inken (29. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Koi fast eingefroren*

Na, wenn das keine gute Nachricht ist! 
Toll gemacht, Karin!


----------



## rainthanner (30. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Koi fast eingefroren*

Prima. 
Gönne deinem Airbus zusätzlich eine Hand voll Salz ins Wasser, falls er noch keins drin hat.   

Schönen Gruß an deine __ Schildkröten.


----------



## Teichtaucher (1. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Koi fast eingefroren*

Hallo hatte auch solche Probleme. " kois lagen unterm Eis und ich kam nicht dran. Habe dann mit Sprudlern und Dank des kurzzeitigen wärmern Wetters beide herrausbekommen....einer ist der größte Koi den ich habe misst immerhin stolze 60 cm....sind jetzt in einer kleinen Wanne und haben sich wieder erholt...werd ihnen jetzt ein größeres Becken bauen und dann können sie in der Waschküche überwintern...ich hoffe es geht gut...vielleicht hat ja noch jemand tipps für mich.....was ich alles beachten muss damit es klappt bis zum nächsten frühjahr.
Achja allen noch ein Frohes neues Jahr.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (1. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Koi fast eingefroren*

Hallo,
soviel Volumen wie möglich, gute Filterung, regelmäßige Wasserwechsel bei wenig Futter. Dann klappt das


----------



## ebo (1. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Koi fast eingefroren*

Hallo.

Und hoffen das im nächsten WInter nicht wieder das gleiche Problem auftritt. Ursachenforschung warum das passiert ist ist ganz ganz wichtig.

Und meistens liegt es daran das der Teich einfach nicht genug Volumen hat bzw. die tiefen Stellen einfach zu klein sind. Oder Kinder auf dem Eis rumtrampeln etc.

Oder einfach Überbesatz.
Aber das sollten die Leute ja selber wissen.

Gruß und frohes neues Jahr.

ebo


----------



## Teichtaucher (2. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Koi fast eingefroren*

Hallo. Na Ursachenforschung betreibe ich gerade....habe sie wahrscheinlich geweckt, weil mir mein Laubschutznetz über dem teich zusammengebrochen ist durch den Schnee und ich wollte es runterhaben bevor es taut.....
Die Größe ist auch auch o.k....sind ca 15.000 liter Wasser bei 1,70 Wassertiefe und der Besatz sind gerade mal 8 Kois.....das Wasser finde ich nur etwas kalt was mich stutzig macht weil letzten Winter ist die Temperatur nie unter 4 Grad gefallen jetzt sind es gerad 2 Grad und das finde ich zu kalt....Heute habe ich den beiden eine Innenhälterung gebaut und sie eingesetzt...da fühlen sie sich schon sehr wohl....die Temperatur beträgt jetzt innen 7 Grad und ich werde sie in den nächsten Tagen langsam erhöhen. Ich hoffe das ich den Rest nicht auch noch aus dem Teich fischen muss...dann wird mein Innenbecken auf jedenfall zu klein...
Ich wollte mir dieses Jahr ja gerne eine Teichabdeckung bauen damit die Temperatur nicht zu tief absinkt, aber aus beruflichen Gründen kam ich leider nicht dazu....aber nächstes Jar werde ich sie ganz früh im Jahr bauen, damit ich  keine Probleme mehr bekomme mit zu tiefen Temperaturen. Hoffe ich jedenfalls.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (2. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Koi fast eingefroren*

Hallo,
hast du deine Pumpe(n) noch laufen ? Vielleicht liegt es daran. 

Ich habe auch eine Tiefe von 1,70 und unten sind immer kuschelige 4° ohne Abdeckung. Ich halte im Moment den Filter mit einer gedrosselten 10.000er Pumpe am Leben, mehr nicht.


----------



## Digicat (2. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Koi fast eingefroren*

Servus Teichtaucher

Herzlich Willkommen 

Auf die schnelle würden es Styrodurplatten, 6-8cm stark, aus dem Baumarkt tun ...
allerdings nur dann wenn die Teichoberfläche nicht gefroren ist ...

und schön ein Loch durch einen "Sprudler" freihalten, daß natürlich nicht abgedeckt sein sollte ...


----------



## Teichtaucher (3. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Koi fast eingefroren*

Schönen guten Morgen,

Ja der größte Teil des Teiches ist zugefroren. Einen Sprudler habe ich laufen und habe an mehreren Ecken freie Stellen. Ansonsten läuft nichts mehr.....keine Pumpe und auch kein Filter.
Ja ist schon komisch warum die temperatur so niedrig ist....


----------



## Explorer (3. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Koi fast eingefroren*

Hallo Teichtaucher ( bstimmt hast Du auch noch einen anderen Namen ? ! )

Ist dein Teich durchgänging 1,70m ? oder hast Du so wie ich eine Pflanzzone, die dann nartürlich flacher ist ? Ich hatte/ hab'  auch diesen Winter ein ähnliches Problem. Mein Teich ist seit Oktober kpl. mit Doppelagiger Luftpolsterfolie u. teilweise mit Doppelstegplatten abgedeckt, trotzdem kühlte er in den verg. Wochen bis auf +2°C aus. Meine Vermutung ging dahin, dass die flachen Zonen halt schneller auskühlen. Abhilfe brachte nur,  wie Helmut bereits geschrieben hat Styrodurplatten, die ich unter die Luftpolsterfolie in die Pflanzzone gelegt habe. Nun habe ich ein Delta von 6°C zwischen Aussentemp. und Teichemp. in 10 cm Tiefe. Geholfen hat auch das ausschalten der Pumpe u. Filteranlage, ( hatte ich aber eigentlich nicht so geplant ).

Versuchs mal mit den Styrodurplatten

LG

Wolfgang


----------



## Teichtaucher (3. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Koi fast eingefroren*

Hallo Wolfgang,

na wo soll ich denn die hinlegen..evtl. auf das Eis???...da liegt ja jetzt Schnee drauf...kann mir nicht vorstellen das das jetzt noch was bringt!??? Und den eisfreien Bereich wollte ich eigentlich offenlassen ist ja nicht sehr viel....
Wie weit aus du denn deinen Teich abgedeckt mit Folie und Stegplatten....ich wollte ihn eigentlich komplett abdecken.....dann sollte doch nichts passieren.
Naja den anderen 2 im *Innenbecken* geht es gut....die Temperatur ist mittlerweile schon bei 9,5 Grad in der Waschküche.


----------



## maritim (7. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Koi fast eingefroren*

wo der frost richtig schlimm wurde, habe ich eine pumpe in den patronenfilter geworfen, die 2 m³ die stunde schaufelt.
das wasser ging dann durch den 2 kw heizer, der das wasser wieder in den vliesfilter zurück befördert hat.
den heizer habe ich so eingestellt, das er 5 grad im patronenfilter hält.
so hatte ich einen permanenten kreislauf zwischen vliesfilter und patronenfilter.
aus dem teich wurden ca. 400l die stunde in diesen kreislauf geführt.
das hat gereicht das, ich eine 0,5m² große eisfreie stelle beim teicheinlauf hatte.
zur zeit habe ich nur zur hälfte eine eisdecke auf dem teich.....der rest ist eisfrei.

die wassertemperatur im teich ist nie unter 4 grad gesunken.

meine koi schwimmen fleißig durch den teich und betteln nach futter


----------



## Teichtaucher (9. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Koi fast eingefroren*

Hallo....meine 2 geretteten kois geht es ganz gut....ich denke die fühlen sich wohl..die Wassertemperatur im Keller beträgt 11,2 Grad.....was meint ihr.....soll ich die erhöhen und was nimmt man denn da so???...wollte sie schon heil über den Winter bringen, aber weiss jetzt garnicht wie ich es am besten anstelle

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## koifischfan (9. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Koi fast eingefroren*

@teichtaucher


> Auf die schnelle würden es Styrodurplatten, 6-8cm stark, aus dem Baumarkt tun ...
> allerdings nur dann wenn die Teichoberfläche nicht gefroren ist ...


----------



## Digicat (9. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Koi fast eingefroren*

Servus Koifischfan, Servus Dirk

@ Koifischfan: Mein Tipp war aber für den Teich gedacht .... nicht für die provisorische IH ...
Würde ich in einer IH als kontraproduktiv betrachten .... 

@ Dirk: Die IH wird ja nicht auskühlen .... würde eher die Temp noch ein bisserl erhöhen ... auf alle Fälle über 12 °C halten ... mit einem Teichheizer geht das ganz gut ...


----------



## koifischfan (9. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Koi fast eingefroren*

Im Posting #40 wurde gefragt, was in #37 beantwortet wurde. Nur darauf bezog sich meine Antwort.


----------



## Digicat (9. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Koi fast eingefroren*

Servus Koifischfan

Danke für die Aufklärung ...

Aber auf Eis bringen die Styrodurplatten auch noch Erfolg ... 

Gut, könnte möglich sein das das Eis won der Wasserseite her dann aufgelöst wird ....


----------



## koifischfan (9. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Koi fast eingefroren*

Ich habe auch das erste Mal Styropor auf dem See. Ich sehe morgen mal nach, ob und wie weit sie im Eis sind. Habe sie aber noch auf das Wasser gelegt.
Weiterhin muß ich sehen, inwieweit das Material Wasser aufnimmt. Dadurch geht das Styropor mit den Jahren kaputt. Vielleicht vorher auf das Wasser eine Folie legen. Das wird sich erst noch zeigen.


----------



## Digicat (9. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Koi fast eingefroren*

Servus Kiofischfan

Styropor zieht Wasser (saugt Wasser), Styrodur nicht (oder nur marginal) ...


----------



## Nadine Zorn (22. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Koi fast eingefroren*

Hallo,

wir haben bei uns ein Problem.
Wir haben gestern den Eisfreihalter aus unseren Koiteich genommen.
Darunter war aber nichts erfreuliches zu sehen. Ein großteil unserer Fischer ist leider tod.
Woran sie gestorben sind ist uns leider nicht erklärlich.
Der Teich ist zwar dick zugefroren, aber unter dem Eisfreihalter war er immer offen. An zu wenig Sauerstoff kann es eigentlich auch nicht liegen, denn wir haben einen Lüferstein unter dem Eisfreihalter hängen.
Tote Fische kommen doch an die Wasseroberfläche, oder???
Es fehlen noch einige Fische, könnten die noch leben???


----------



## Dodi (22. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Koi fast eingefroren*

Hallo und

:willkommen bei uns im Forum, Nadine, auch, wenn es ein trauriger Anlass ist, der Dich zu uns führt!

Ich weiss ja nicht, was für einen Eisfreihalter Du hast?
Es könnte am Eisfreihalter liegen, sofern dieser Tiefenwasser hochpumpt und dadurch den Teich zu sehr ausgekühlt hat. Oder auch der Sprudelstein, sofern er zu tief gesessen hat.

Wieviel Eis ist noch auf dem Teich?
Kann durchaus sein, das noch einige Fische leben. Du solltest - wenn möglich - schnellstmöglich die toten Fische entfernen und Teilwasserwechsel durchführen. Aber Vorsicht beim TWW, nicht zuviel auf einmal, damit es keinen Temperaturschock gibt!


----------

